
YouTube faces backlash on Twitter over lifted, uncredited holiday video - dylan604
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/26/18156483/youtube-lily-hevish-lifted-video-dominos-christmas-holidays-twitter
======
masonic

      Update December 26th, 12:55PM ET: YouTube recognized Hevesh’s channel in a followup tweet.
    

Gee, that's so nice... now, will they give her the appropriate payout for
those views that should have been credited to her channel in the first place?

~~~
rmason
Had that same thought, I'd give her triple what she should have made as well
as an apology.

If an arrogant staffer can get away with this sort of thing it sends a very
powerful message to every one else at Google that they can as well.

~~~
dylan604
According to the article: >But YouTube does own a limited license to people’s
videos, so legally, the company can take Hevesh’s content and upload it to its
Twitter account.

That sounded very strange, so I looked up the YT terms[0] to see the wording.

Section 6 part C: For clarity, you retain all of your ownership rights in your
Content. However, by submitting Content to YouTube, you hereby grant YouTube a
worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, sublicenseable and transferable
license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works of, display,
and perform the Content in connection with the Service and YouTube's (and its
successors' and affiliates') business, including without limitation for
promoting and redistributing part or all of the Service (and derivative works
thereof) in any media formats and through any media channels. ...

Right there, it clearly states that they can do what ever they want to do with
the video you uploaded. Yes, the part about reproducing, distributing, and
perform the Content makes sense. That's the entire point of the Service.
"Prepare derivative works of" is the part that gets me. Is that just lawyer
speak for "you provided a single video, but we will then transcode to
different frame sizes/bitrates", or does it specifically mean what it sounds
like in they can take your footage as source to create new content? If it's
the former, then okay, just say so. If it's the latter, then, wow.

[0][https://www.youtube.com/t/terms](https://www.youtube.com/t/terms)

~~~
throwawaylalala
Important to remember that monetization of her content is under the Partner
Program Agreement. They've left some wiggle room in that part, but not much.

"Advertising Revenues. YouTube will pay you 55% of net revenues recognized by
YouTube from ads displayed or streamed by YouTube or an authorized third party
on your Content watch pages or in or on the YouTube video player in
conjunction with the streaming of your Content. YouTube is not obligated to
display any advertisements alongside your videos and may determine the type
and format of ads available on the YouTube Service. For clarity, YouTube
reserves the right to retain all other revenues derived from the YouTube
service, including any revenues relating to ads on search result pages."

